# Drivers for acer extensa 4620



## kamdarniraj (Sep 20, 2010)

I have notebook of Acer Extensa 4620 and want 2 Drivers for that 
i.e. (1) Modem device for high definition audio bus and (2) network controller

Previously i have windows vista basic and now i installed windows xp.

Thanking you in anticipation

if any one had then pls share the same


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here http://support.acer.com/drivers_download.aspx just select the correct version of xp from the drop down list


----------



## kamdarniraj (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for your prompt reply sir,
that all drivers i have download and installed then after above 2 drivers are not supported in that case
the details of the drivers are as follows :

(1) Modem device on high definition audio bus :

(a) DEVICE INSTANCE ID : HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250100&REV_1002\4&38DC314E&0&0101

(B) HARDWARE ID :
(i) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250100&REV_1002
(ii) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250100

(C) COMPATIBLE ID :
(i) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&REV_1002
(ii) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040
(iii) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1
(iv) HDAUDIO\FUNC_02

(2) NETWORK CONTROLLER : 

(A) DEVICE INSTANCE ID :
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11018086&REV_61\4&29E2C51B&0&00E1

(B) HARDWARE ID :
(i) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11018086&REV_61
(ii) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&SUBSYS_11018086
(iii) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&CC_028000
(iv) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&CC_0280

(C) COMPATIBLE ID :

(i) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229&REV_61
(ii) PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4229
(iii) PCI\VEN_8086&CC_028000
(iv) PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0280
(v) PCI\VEN_8086
(vi) PCI\CC_028000
(vii) PCI\CC_0280

Sir, above are the details of the device which i want to install 
i am not that much of expert in this case so pls guide me from the above details as early as possible

Thanking you in anticipation

Niraj P. Kamdar


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is quite a difficult one but try this for the first http://download.cnet.com/Agere-Systems-HDA-Modem/3000-2109_4-145964.html 
try here for the second http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword="Intel+4965AGN"


----------

